# "friends" & Hubby



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

ok been married along time but before that my dad was in the military and we moved with him and he moved alot so except for friends that i made that i would see when they moved to other military brats well didn't have many... mom and dad divorced it was very messy dad ended up in jail and i ended up living with gram. she was great but older and between my sister and me and other foster kids (thats how she made money) it was hard to do anything without family or church and for other reasons i stuck to myself alot.

had people that i talked to at school but never really considered them friends never went to parties (not aloud) later at reunions i found people thought i was stuck up for not comeing to there parties... my fault really i never really said "hey i can't not aloud" i normally said "i will see" and didn't go also have a hearing problem so when my back to someone i couldn't hear a thing... anyway older and have medicaly taken care of that.

next step of my life was dive into my family, raising my sisters kid when i was 17 i had 2 1/2 jobs and paying for things on my own met my hubby and dove right in made him my life with kid and then had 6 of my own... stayed home and life was ok.

now... i went back to work kids growing older and hubby as he ages well he never really liked people and still don't but he does have his group of friends... i tried being freinds with the wifes of his friends but they really never liked my hubby but put up with because of there hubbies... my hubby is well he is Mean...

he thinks he is funny and he is big (not fat) so peopl don't say anything to him i just stopped hanging around those ladies... and side note none of them are married anymore... they use to pick on me for being his wife and having his kids and blah blah

anyway... i want friends... or i think i do. people at work go to lunch with friends or co workers or what ever.. me when i get close with some one hubby seems to ruin it... like he shows up and remember he is "funny-mean" (just mean). like if the girl hair is short then she is butch and looking to F me...? or if she is girly girl then i have to watch he make sexual comments (he says joking?) whatever...

try going dancing with girls on girls night then i hear it for wks that i lied and i was cheating on him??? i am at my wits ends 

anyone going thru this or gone thru this... at almost 42 i can say i am lonely...


----------

